# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من هو بن رسلان

## أم عاصم

منذ مدة أبحث عن معلومات عن بن رسلان الذي شرح حديث للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن اللباس في كتاب صفاءالضوي ، ولكني أريد اسم كتاب بن رسلان وأيضاً معلومات عنه واسم المرجع الذي به المعلومات
جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

لم تذكري الموضع ولا الكلام المشروح لكن غالب الظن أن المراد: أحمد بن حسين بن حسن ابن رسلان الرملي شارح سنن أبي داود (ت 844هـ) وكتابه قد حقق جملة منه في رسائل دكتوراه في جامعة الإمام لكنه لم يطبع.

----------


## أم عاصم

جزاك الله خيراً أخي عبد الرحمن الحديث هو : (( من لبس ثوب شهرة في الدنيا ألبسه الله ثوب مذلة يوم القيامة وألهب فيه ناراً ))
وهو في سنن أبي داود فعلاً ، ووجدت هذا الشرح له في إهداء الديباجة : قال بن رسلان : ((لأنه لبس الشهرة في الدنيا ليعز به ويفتخر على غيره ويلبسه الله يوم القيامة ثوباً يشتهر مذلته واحتقاره بينهم عقوبة له والعقوبة من جنس العمل ))
ولأني أحتاج الآن أن أسند ابن رسلان لكتابه هو ، وأذكر شيئاً عن حياته. أرجو أن أجد لديكم المطلوب 
جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم

----------


## ماجد المبارك

أحمد بن حسين بن حسن بن علي بن أرسلان المقدسي، الشافعيّ. أبو العباس شهاب الدين الرملي، ولد برَمْلَة فلسطين سنة (733هـ)، وانتقل في كبره إلى القدس، فتوفي بها سنة (844هـ). وكان زاهدًا متهجدًا، من تصانيفه: شرح سنن أبي داود، والبخاري، وعلّق على الشفا، وشرح مختصر ابن الحاجب.
ترجمته في: شذرات الذهب (9/362، طبعة دار ابن كثير، البدر الطالع (1/49) طبعة دار المعرفة، الأعلام للزركلي (1/117).
تنبيه: قال الشوكاني: بالهمزة وقد تحذف في الأكثر، بل هو الذي عليه الألسنة أي الحذف.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

نعم هو، والشرح المحقق منه موجود في جامعة الإمام في مكتبة قسم السنة، وفي المكتبة الرئيسة للجامعة، وليس عندي.

ويمكن إن لم يتسير النقل منه الرجوع إلى المخطوط وإن لم يتيسر يمكن النقل بواسطة المصدر الذي ذكرتيه، والترجمة تكرم بذكرها الأخ المبارك ماجد المبارك.

----------


## أم عاصم

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل طبع الكتاب

----------

